# Phospho-Soda and Diprovin



## vikee

I have Multiple Sclerosis, IBS, and anxiety problems for which I am medicated. I will be having a colonoscopy next week. I had it done once without any sedative. I thought I would die!! Then I had it done with some tranquilizer injected. Both times the preparation junk to drink didnï¿½t exist, so the prep required days of light and liquid eating and enemas and laxatives. Cramping was a problem and so eating for about 5 days before the exam. But I was able to handle it.This time I am taking Phospho-Soda (Fleet) with lots of liquid in the AM and PM before the colonoscopy. I hear it tastes horrible but there isnï¿½t that much to drink.This time I will be given a Diprovin drip, which I hear knocks you out quickly and also wakes you up quickly. I was told not to take any medication after 12:00 AM Midnight the day of the colonoscopy. This was by the Hospitals Anesthesia Department and my GI Specialist. Since I take a low dose of Xanax daily, they both said I could take .5 mg of Xanax a few hours before the Diprovan. I do have a conference before the colonoscopy with the Anesthesiologist and will bring a list of medications, although I have checked this out as I've said, with each of my Doctors and the Hospital Anesthesiologist. I am still nervous about this!Any experiences or suggestions you have and could share about drinking Phospho-Soda (Fleet) would be appreciated.The same goes for Diprovin. What was it like for you? And do you normally take prescription medications?Many thanks!------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------



## Auroraheart

Just thinking about the Fleet stuff brought back BAD memories.







I drank mine with Ginger Ale and had to really down it. Some people have told me since that Apple Juice is better to mix it with. The taste reminded me of drinking baking soda or a very heavy salt drink. If you think of something that may mask that taste better than apple juice ask your doctor to make sure.I wish I could give you better news.







The only thing I can say is that hopefully you only have to have it once. Keep a waste basket near in case your tummy takes exception to the taste and you vomit. I think someone else had that happen, along with me. I don't know about the other things you asked about. Mine was for a Flex Sig I had done and I was awake with no drugs.I'll be thinking about you.








Let me know how it goes.------------------A positive attitude may not solve all your problems...but it WILL annoy enough people to be worth the effort


----------



## HereIam

Have done a number of preps, both with Golytely and Fleet Phospho Soda. I would take the Fleet Soda over the Golytely any day, as you don't need to drink as much yuckky stuff. I mixed it with sugary water, since you can only drink clear liquids, and that helped. Have been drugged with something for both colonoscopies I've had and found the test quite tolerable. Really, the worst part of the whole thing is the drinking of the liquid, and since the phospho soda isn't too much volume, you will do okay. The going is uncomfortable, but tolerable. Best wishes and keep calm!!


----------



## vikee

Thanks Aurora and HereIam for the feedback.I got the Phospho-Soda from the Doctor. The little box says Ginger-Lemon Flavor. Did yours come flavored? I think I can get it also at a Drug Store. I will try to buy extra just in case I don't keep it down!!Is the Phosho-Soda mixed with whatever, thickish or more like water? It would be easier for me to swallow if it were like water. But I want to be prepared! Thanks!!------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------



## carolf

Dear Vikee I just went through a colonoscopy last week. I had the same prep you did (ginger-lemon flavored fleet) To be very honest, the stuff is nauseating, but I found that if I mixed it with juice (I used white grape juice--but apple would work) and drank it as quickly as possible, it was tolerable. The worst part was getting it down, I didn't experience much cramping afterwards. The colonoscopy itself was somewhat painful, I was given an injected sedative that didn't seem to help a lot. But, the procedure does not take long and some people experience little or no pain--perhaps you will be one of the lucky ones. I found that it was a great relief to have it over with and it was great to get the results immediately after the procedure instead of the waiting game you play with other tests. A tip: drink plenty of liquid in between doses of the fleet it helps. Good luck and try not to worry -- it is really not that bad.


----------



## vikee

Carol thanks! I will mix it with either white grape or apple juice and drink it quickly, like my mouth was on fire!!!If you see this post, did you mix the fleets soda with the amount of juice in place of the water it suggests? Or anyone else?Was the liquid thin or thick? Was it salty or bitter?I will survive, I know!! Thanks for the reassurance everyone!------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------



## Auroraheart

The fleet stuff is like water, not thick. If it was bitter I think it would be better, but it is like baking soda and salty.


----------



## vikee

Thanks Aurora,I think that answers all my questions.Folks, Thanks for the info and support!Anyone want to add something else, please do, especially if you loved the fleet's soda!! Or have a trick you used that worked for you!!------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------



## lisa01

Hi there.Just wanted to tell you my thoughts are with you.Having a colonoscopy is really not that bad (in my experience the Barium Enima was the worse thing ever, IT HURT). I am a big scaredy of needles and pain and it really did not hurt me at all. I asked for a general so to be completely knocked out and they were nice enough to oblige. Very nice stuff...The worst part was the prep (though not as bad as the one I had for my barium enima! THAT should have read 24 Hour Flu In A Box.) I had the Colytel or whatever that one is. 1 gallon drink, heavy (thickish) and salty. I couldn't drink it all. I didn't know there was another way to do the prep (Phospho-Soda!) That's great! Sounds like it's not so bad, as bad as the Colytel stuff.Anyway, you'll be okay. =) Hang in there


----------



## Auroraheart

Vikee..I was thinking perhaps if you plug your nose that may help. The smell of this one is one that will stay with you forever. (my stomach agrees....gurgle..gurgle...)I forgot to put on my other post to you that I used the juice in the same ammounts as it said for water. Why they think someone can mix that potion with water I'll never know! I would have someone drive you to and from the hospital as well. After eating like a sparrow for a few days you will be lightheaded and if you are ill, that's not good when you are the driver. I took a taxi since my friends were working.A nice warm (not too hot...you'll get lightheaded) bath was fabulous when I got home. I used some lavender aromatherapy fizzie tablets in my bath and that helped relax me. The smell of mint can sometimes calm your stomach as well. (mine it does) Just the smell...don't think I would drink mint tea; your stomach is already queasy and that is a natural laxative/relaxer anyways!------------------A positive attitude may not solve all your problems...but it WILL annoy enough people to be worth the effort


----------



## Guest

VikeeIf they are giving you Diprovan, you won't feel a thing! Once they started the drip, I was out like a light. The next thing I remember was someone saying my name and I woke up. Stopped at a deli on the way home and pigged out. Got home, took a nap and felt fine later. That Diprovan is great! Good luck, and like everyone else says, the prep is the worst part.Rhonda


----------



## vikee

Lisa, thanks for your kind words of encouragement. If you ever need it again be sure to ask for all the different preps. By then the pills which they had for awhile just may be back and work this time!! That sounds great!!Aurora, Thanks for the warning me about the smell! I will try to hold my breath and swallow quickly! I was thinking of a taxi, but a friend found an responsible aide to take me and bring me back. Itï¿½s worth the cost for me!! Thanks for all the feedback, I appreciate it.Rhonda, thanks for letting me know about Diprovan. You have said what some others told me. Itï¿½s hard to believe I will not be totally out of it when I awake, but I do believe you and others. I suspect I will take a nap too!All of you that responded are wonderful, thanks!! I am really ready!!Will let you know how it went!!Hugs, Vikee


----------



## kbaum

vikeeI will be thinking of you, as my 2nd colonoscopy is this Monday. Prep day is tomorrow. I've made 3 batches of Jello and am ready to take the Phospho-Soda. I remember it being very salty last time, but it helped to plug my nose, and not let it touch the sides of my mouth, or the tip of my tongue. My 1st scope was a cakewalk - no pain, despite my doc straightening out some "kinks" in my colon.Good luck!Karen


----------



## vikee

Karen,I wish you luck tomorrow especially and of course Monday!Thanks for this tip,"not let it touch the sides of my mouth, or the tip of my tongue." I bet this is the part of the tongue that is sensitive to salt. I'll try to find this out on the Internet.OK, I will plug my nose with cotton. Swimmers plugs would be good too, but don't have them!I'll be thinking of you. Let us know what happens. If you start another thread it all will be helpful to others. I'll add my experiences to it!!Hugs, Vikee


----------



## Guest

I am having a colon. and endo. on Wednesday . will I be able to work on Thursday? Also how far in advance are you drinking the fleets? My times are the night before and the morning of. Vikee what day is yours?


----------



## kbaum

My scope is tomorrow at 1:00 pm - salty drinks today at 2:00 pm and 7pm. leanie - I know you asked vikee, but I remember being groggy for the rest of the day but felt fine the next day, so I plan on returning to work on Tuesday.Seems like this week is *the* week to get this test done, eh? Good luck to us all!Karen


----------



## Guest

Karen I will be thinking of you. Let me know how you do. Also your trick for getting the fleets down. Eileen


----------



## vikee

Leanie, I am scheduled for the colonoscopy on Tuesday at 10:30 AM. I am disabled with MS so I don't work. From what I heard you should be fine for work the next day.I drink the yucky stuff the day before, Monday at 8:00 AM and 4:00 PM. Only clear liquids Monday and then nothing, no water (told can take one tiny sip and rinse my mouth with water a few times if I need to) after 12:00 Midnight. Good luck again Karen. Then it's my turn Tuesday, and then Leanie on Wednesday!!!I can take .5 mg of Xanax up to an hour before the procedure. I usually take it 3 times a day. So I plan to take it at 8: 30 Tuesday and hope it also calms me down. Doubt it, course I have been taking it for years and my body is used to it!I just hope my MS does not flare up. My Neurologist said I should be fine. I am all set up for the worst because of MS and have everything ready in case I am Hospitalized for some reason. If you don't hear from me by Wednesday don't worry, I will be OK, but might need care because of MS.Iï¿½m sure we will all be fine!! Sending positive vibes to all!------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------



## Guest

I'm having my colonoscopy today at 1:45. I drank the stuff yesterday so that's over but I'm still going - not a lot. I didn't expect this, especially since late last night I was passing practically clear fluids with "bubbles". On my instruction sheet it says I can still have water after midnight because my test isn't until later but I don't know if this won't keep me going? Any thoughts. BTW you're right this seems to be the week for colonoscopies.Colleen


----------



## kbaum

ColleenTrips to the bathroom finally stopped at 12:30 am but did drink this morning at 7:00. It did not affect me. When you've got the clear liquid for a few sittings, that's a good sign you're cleaned out.Just got back from my colonoscopy within the last hour...my doc had an emergency and took me about 2 hours late.In recovery, the cramps were pretty bad at times and I almost fainted. But they took good care of me and I was out within the hour. However, my test showed something I did not expect - sometime since my last scope (Jan 2000), I developed IBD in the lower quadrant but it has since healed. The pictures clearly show dimples from ulcers healed over. How can this be? How could it heal? Very odd.Last time I had a kink - this time I have more. Not enough to call it an obstruction, but very "restricted" was the word Doc used.Colleen - how did yours go?Good luck tomorrow to Vikee and Wed to Leanie!!Karen


----------



## vikee

Karen, I just got here. I'm glad it's over and you are OK. What a thing to happen two hours later. A long wait!!Were the cramps from gas or spasms or both? Glad they took care of you.I have no idea about IBD and its healing. To bad you have more kinks. Will they get worse as time goes by? Is there anything you can do to prevent this from being an obstruction?Glad itï¿½s done for you.I wonder how Colleenï¿½s went?The second dose was OK too. Sucking on lemons helped the after taste. I didnï¿½t go too much. Then I fell asleep for a few hours. Hope the liquid didnï¿½t get reabsorbed. What little comes out is still brownish but very light. I will drink lots of water. Then I stop everything at midnight!!I feel sore and sickish. I have cramps or spasms after drinking some juice and chicken broth. I also took my vitamins with it. It never said anything about vitamins which I am psychologically addicted to. I really should not have!! And I wasnï¿½t going to ask!!Sleep well tonight! How do you feel now?------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------



## kbaum

HiThe cramps are from the air they pump into the colon during the test, and they encourage you to let it out. After nearly 5 years of marriage, I still cannot do that in front of my husband, so when it got really bad, I sent him off to the bathroom so I could try to get rid of the air.Doc said there's really nothing we could do about the kinks. By the way, they used Valium and Demerol on me, then when I got crampy during the procedure (when he was trying to manuever around the kinks), they gave me Versed. I like the combo - you wake up pretty quickly. I'm sleepy now but I know I will probably sleep with a heating pad on my gut for the cramps.Wouldn't have made it through the prep without Kleenex Cottonelle Flushable Wipes! Nighty nite!Karen


----------



## vikee

Karen, I know what you mean about letting out gas. It embarrasses me too. Maybe Iï¿½ll ask If I could use the bathroom to let it out!! I can deal with that if it is in the colonoscopy area!!!I always moisten toilet paper, so I need to be near a sink. This time I used A& D Ointment too and Iï¿½m still sore!!Hope the heat helps the cramps and lets you sleep.Hugs, Vikee


----------



## Auroraheart

Sorry I missed out on sending some support to one of you.







Vikee...I think today is your day...good luck to you! Please post when you can to let us know how you are.The "releasing of toxic fumes"...I had that too. They told me to let it loose, but like you both I just couldn't. Luckily I live alone, so once I got in the door...well...let's just say the cats did NOT stay in the same room with me. (I figured we were even...their litter box smell to my vile fumes!)Leanie....in case I forget..good luck to you as well.







------------------A positive attitude may not solve all your problems...but it WILL annoy enough people to be worth the effort


----------



## vikee

Hi Folks! I am home and very tired. Need to sleep the day away!Everything went well. Everybody was efficient and considerate.No problems were seen, except IBS Spasms. Diprovin was so easy, no problems.However, I was Not cleaned out enough for a total colonoscopy exam! I followed all the directions exactly. Phospho-Soda just didn't work for me as directed! Maybe it has to do with MS slowing things down?I cannot use GoLytely cause I have trouble consuming large amounts of liquids in a short time, even water!The GI Doctor wants to see me at his office so we can decide if we do a Barium Enema, or use Phospho-Soda for two days, or find another alternative preparation for the colonoscopy to be redone. I'm a pro at using Phospho-Soda and could see doing it for two days. This GI Doctor is so cooperative and understanding!!! I love him!!Now that I know what to expect in a Hospital I don't mind doing it again!Thanks for all your support. That really helped me.Am going to sleep now!!------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------



## Guest

I am getting nervous. 3 hours till prep. I am not having Diprovan. I am getting valium and demerol. I hear this will knock me out. I can't wait until tomorrow at this time. Eileen


----------



## kbaum

VikeeGlad you're home and OK. It's strange that the Fleet didn't clean you out enough, though. How far were they able to get? Have you had the barium enema before? My doc won't even prescribe them - he calls them "barbaric." Was the Fleet the only thing you took for your prep, or did they also give you pills? I had to chew 2 Simethicone and 2 Ducolax in addition to the soda. I'm glad you are comfortable with your doctor - it makes such a difference.Leanie - that's the same drugs I got yesterday. Don't worry. If you want to be all the way under though, tell them. Otherwise, some people want to be awake enough to watch on the TV monitor and they don't give as much. I wanted to be totally out. Just think this time tomorrow it will all be over!! Good luck Eileen - Vikee and I are rooting for you!Karen


----------



## vikee

Good luck Eileen! I had Valium once before and it was just fine. I was floating and at ease!! They didnï¿½t have cameras then!! Let us know how it goes. Sending you positive vibes, even if you donï¿½t see this till tomorrow!!!!Karen, yes I was only given the Fleet and it never came out clear. Also was left with a feeling of incomplete evacuation which is normal for me. Told the Doctor this before the exam. We joked as to what may be inside me! I said an alien, he said a something or other (canï¿½t recall the word) baby, that he would handle with care!!It sure makes sense for 2 Simethicone and 2 Ducolax in addition to the Fleet. I never really had the ultra urgent feeling of D. I will suggest this to him when I see him!!When I had a colonoscopy years before drinking stuff was available I did use laxatives and enemas and liquid diet for a few days. I was really clean and very crampy, but I can handle that pain once in a while.Yes, I had Barium enema years ago before the colonoscopy was made!! I can live with that too, but I recall the last time I had it, I had a real problem keeping the barium in since my intestines were in spasm forcing it out. The People doing it and my great will power, managed to keep it in long enough for X-rays.Will tell my Doctor about using Ducolax too. That sounds better to me. Thanks for telling me! He really wanted me to use GoLytely, he said that always works!! Yes, if you can drink lots of liquids and keep it down!!Then again I could handle two days of the fleet and liquids. That would mean no cramping!!Will post again after I see him!!! Hugs, Vikee


----------



## Guest

I survived. The prep was horrid. The colonscopy was okay. I half/woke and felt some cramping. I only half remember it. They found some ulcers, could be from the prep or could be something else. They will let me know.







Thank you all for your support it meant the world to mean.







Eileen


----------



## vikee

Eileen, I'm glad it is over for you and that you survived!Hope the ulcer is nothing to worry about.Let us know what they say!Sending you positive vibes for getting over the ordeal!Hugs, Vikee


----------



## kbaum

EileenWell you were our anchor woman, doing the last scope of us 3 this week!Vikee gets the award for handling the prep the best - You get the award for sticking to your guns and having the test, despite my results and Vikee's potential redo.I kind of like this whole "having the same test in the same week" concept - the support was great! Here's to us!Karen


----------



## vikee

Karen, I'll drink to that! Liquor tends to quiet my intestines!! We all made it!!Let us know what happens Karen and Eileen. I will too!!I have an appointment with my GI Doctor at the end of this month.Hugs, Vikee


----------

